# Krissa's Kritters



## Krissa (Apr 19, 2006)

I was looking through some old pictures andfound some of my pets when I first got them. I've been scanning them soI will post them as I finish. I also PROMISE to take some more picturesthis month, I've been collecting props and finding my backdrops for thenew photos.


So the bunny of the day is FRODO

BreedutchHowAquired: Given to me by a co-worker

Sex: NeuteredMale Favorite Foods: Cilantro/Bananna

Likesigging Favorite Toy: Toilet paper tube for bonking Merry

Dislikes: Getting feetwet Fact: He likes to be carried around


Here is Frodo the week I got him inMarch of 2005.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 20, 2006)

aww, how cute!


----------



## BACI (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, they look so professsional. Great job, send more


----------



## Krissa (Apr 20, 2006)

Today is MERRY's day!

Breed:Mini-lopHow aquired: A trip to the pet store when I was just going to purchasefood (you know how that is)

Sex:FemaleFavorite Foods: Pumpkin/Parsley

Likes: Scratches by theearsFavorite Toy: Wicker baskets

Dislikes: Being pickedupFact: Watch out for random bunny kisses!

Here is Merry in September of 2005.
















Stay tuned for tommrow's feature, GANDALF THE WHITE!:shock:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 20, 2006)

*Krissa wrote:*


>


I am in loooooooooove with Merry! What a beauty!


----------



## Krissa (Apr 20, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I am in loooooooooove with Merry! What a beauty!


Oh noooo! I must hide my baby before she is bunny napped


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 20, 2006)

cute!!!:bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (Apr 20, 2006)

I love Frodo with his favorite toy! :rofl:

They're both beautiful. I can't wait to see Gandolf! Nice names, by the way.


----------



## Krissa (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is the long awaited GANDALF THE WHITE

Breed:MixedHow Aquired: Found him in a parking lot at my condo

Sex: NeuteredMaleFavorite Foods: Crasins/Pumpkin

Like: Sleeping in his wicker basket Favorite Toy: His plastic house

DislikesOGSFact: He is very skittish and is terrified of anything new

Here is Gandalf the day I found him in September of 2005. He is verycamera shy, but I have been leaving the camera by his cage the lastcouple of weeks and moving it around so I should be able to get somenice pictures when I do my rabbit photo shoot next week.












Edit: Pippen the tiel is very upset that she was not going to befeatured, I explained to her that she is not a rabbit, but sheinsisted. So tommrow will be PIPPEN day.


----------



## Krissa (Apr 22, 2006)

Today's critter is PIPPEN.

Breed:CockatielHow Aquired: A New Year's present from husband 

Sex: Female (our "he" laid an egg) Favorite Foods: Pretzles/Brown rice

Likes: Sitting on ourshouldersFavorite Toy: My hand for head scratches

Dislikes: Being left in hercageFact: I clip her wings, but she can still fly

Here is Pippen in March of 2005.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 22, 2006)

aww...theyre all really cute! pippen is adorable!:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 22, 2006)

those 3 bunnies are absolutely gorgeous,Frodo isjust one heck of a handsome little fella,i just love Merrys colour,andGandolf...i just love his eyes 



awww it looks like Pippen is posing for the camera,she wants to show everyone how pretty she is 



cheryl


----------



## Krissa (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's some more of Frodo from June. I wish itwould stop raining here so I can do my "photo shoot" (my husband thinksIm crazy) of the bunnies, I just love that outdoor lighting. I have allkinds of great ideas for pics, I just hope they sit still forthemlong enough for me to focus .













And the best for last: WHICH ONE DOESN'T BELONG?


----------



## Krissa (May 4, 2006)

It didn't rain yesterday so the Bunny PhotoShoot happened.:colors:When I get home from work be preparedto be flooded with pictures.:bunny18


----------



## NZminilops (May 4, 2006)

I can't wait for the phot shoot pics! I have asoft spot for Dutch rabbits as I used to have one. Hurry up with thosepictures!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Krissa (May 4, 2006)

I'm going out to eat, but here is a teaser photo


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2006)

I want more! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

more more!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Krissa (May 4, 2006)

Bad news all, my guild in World of Warcraft isrunning Molten Core tonight and they need another priest (me), so morepics tommrow, im scanning some now but my computer is running the gamealso= slow. (If anyone knows about World of Warcraft then )


----------



## newfiegurl (May 4, 2006)

I love pippen!!! here is a pic of our cockatiel....Louie ! Louie would fall in love if hemet Pippen!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

i love pippen to:bunnydance:!! so cute!! 

newfiegurl your cockatiel looks like my grandmas cockatiel that passed away a few yrs ago..his name was elvis..lol


----------



## Krissa (May 4, 2006)

Louie looks like such a sweetie, I love hiscrest. You better warn him though, Pippen is a highmaintenece girl.:bouquet:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

more pippen:inlove:


----------



## newfiegurl (May 5, 2006)

ya louie is a high maintenence boy too.....hegets in his moods! we had a female grey cockatiel before, named kiwi,she passed away


----------



## Krissa (May 5, 2006)

I'll have to get Pippen to sit still for a bit now for more pics, but until then, here are some bunnies!


----------



## Krissa (May 5, 2006)

More coming later today as I do more scaning! Get ready for some DEWLAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 5, 2006)

aww..they are all really cute!:colors:


----------

